
Governments Are Faking It, and Copying Each Other – AIER - mrfusion
https://www.aier.org/article/governments-are-faking-it-and-copying-each-other/
======
kdamica
I worked for AIER for about a year after college. They are (with a handful of
exceptions) a bunch of clowns and the vast majority of their work is utterly
vacuous. I don't even put it on my resume. On the plus side, lunch was served
every day in their castle, and after lunch I would take walks around their
private lake.

Fun fact is that the organization was founded to commit tax fraud. They
operated a for profit investment firm with nonprofit status from the mid 50s
to the late 70s, and somehow got away with it when the feds finally came after
them. Afterward they ended up as a tiny research group with a massive amount
of money, which they used for decades to fund research that no one reads.

I should write a article about them because there are some stories.

~~~
verdverm
Please, in the spirit of transparency into the corrupt oligarchs!

------
Barrin92
>Governments Are Faking It, and Copying Each Other

So finally government runs more like private business, AIER should be happy

On a more serious note, the reason why governments have enacted measures in
synchronicity and often had to correct after adopting measures that turned out
not to be so great is quite obviously because this situation is fairly
unprecedented and everybody is improvising and trying to learn as we go, and
we're all acting on incomplete information.

There is hardly as much evidence for anything as we'd like, so it might very
well turn out that the criticised measures in the article are actually good or
vice versa.

So instead of somehow contextualising this as some sort of "bamboozling
voters" it honestly is just what you would expect. I'm not sure if the author
is expecting that every country does something different in the face of
extreme risk.

------
LatteLazy
The American Institute for Economic Research (AIER) is a 501(c)(3) economic
research institute located in Great Barrington, Massachusetts. The institute
aims to promote individual sovereignty, limited government, and "a society
based on property rights and open markets."[3]

------
georgebarnett
The idea that governments should have a ready response for every circumstance
is the height of human hubris.

One would think that given there were readily available no pre-canned global
responses, coupled with the fact NOBODY can predict the future, faking
it/making it up is the only available option.

Not to mention, one could also think of the haphazard response as “exploring
the problem space”.

